# Danielsson reels - anyone own/use one?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They are really nice reels.

The Control series has been getting more popular with salmon, steelhead fishermen for several years. The drag system is top notch and the price is very reasonable.

I have not used any other than the Control but I would guess the quality is excellent as well.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I recently bought a L5W 6nine. I like it. I think the quality on it is very nice. At this point I'd give it two enthusiastic thumbs up.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

These look nice. I'd like to pick up one for a 5wt I have laying around. Anyone have feedback on how well they hold up to saltwater?


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Ducknut and Paulrad, from what I’ve read they are very well made and suitable for salt water. If I order one I’ll let you know, same for you SomaliPirate.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Scrather said:


> I’m looking for a reel for a recently purchased 6wt NRX. Generally I like to buy used, but saw that Danielsson has some reels on sale for a little over 2 hundred bux. Anyone used one, owned one, had a cousin with a buddy that had a friend that had one? It would be used in both salt and fresh. Thanks for any replies.


Just want to add that I think the Control would be a very good reel for bonefish and tarpon. Fish that are capable of busting your knuckles. I would try one but I already have anti reverse Fin-nor's.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

So I came close to pulling the trigger on the F47w (Featherweight 4-7 wt) but didn’t and ordered a Galvan Torque instead. More than I wanted to spend but I couldn’t see myself ever sending a reel back to Sweden if it needed fixing and got a good deal on the Torque.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2017/05/25/fly-fishing-reels-imho-post-4/

I posted a set of notes on fly reels. which was originally inspired by the fashion demands of several in the spey fishing forum to use old click-pawl, but I did cover Saltwater (as in the link above).

Now, I fish for everything by fly - trout to bonefish, with some attempts at larger salt. I have no intent to do bluewater though, and I have been in this game for 30 years. So I have seen good and bad, mostly good.

Back to the Q in hand. I started with Danielsson 20+ years go with the traditional large arbour reels. Mostly steelhead or estuary fishing, and these reels have held up well. Though, these were sold as Loop, the support from Danielsson after the break-up is good.

Key point: reels have last years, no flaws and support for new spools and information from Danielsson is very good.

As I grew my Salt and Spey collection-skills, I added Nautilus. A good reel, but like fly rods, they change and stop supporting their established base. This was a disappointment.

I was also using the newer Danielsson - see post - I have effectively converted and happy to use Danielsson as my goto choice - up to the H5D 9thirteen. These reels have serve we well in the salt and in the freezing waters of winter steelheading.

My only reservation is with the larger reel H5d 11fourteen is the reduce open surfaces to the lower backing for washing, draining and drying after a day's outing in the salt. I had an open discussion with Danielsson (as an engineer, we discuss FEM (Finite Element Modelling) and strength needed for the real), and acknowledge their reason for the closed bottom rim for stress for offshore fish.

For 12wt Tarpon, I use a Abdel SDS. Everything smaller, I use Danielsson.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Never heard of them. But no doubt, there are lots of stuff I don't know. 

Maybe Mr Miyagi developed those reels? He has quite a lot of experience in the fly fishing industry. Here he is teaching the fundamentals of a basic side roll cast.









And here he is teaching rod stop, hauling and good line speed.









Here he is teaching slow pickup water hauling/water loading.









and teaching accuracy casting









And here he is teaching the art of acquiring flies.









Here he is teaching how to watch the fish...










So I guess with Danielsson reels....









JK


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

RaspberryPatch said:


> https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2017/05/25/fly-fishing-reels-imho-post-4/
> 
> I posted a set of notes on fly reels. which was originally inspired by the fashion demands of several in the spey fishing forum to use old click-pawl, but I did cover Saltwater (as in the link above).


Wow, Raspberry! Nice blog! You tie some nice looking flies too.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

paulrad said:


> Wow, Raspberry! Nice blog! You tie some nice looking flies too.


Thank you. The ramblings are to help me, and hopefully others along the way


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

One of the cool things I saw about the Danielsson reels was that you can configure the drag in light, medium and heavy settings. I take that to mean you can set up the range of adjustment according to the species you might encounter. Raspberry, can you comment on that?


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Hi Scrather,

Here's the manual. It talks about adjusting the range. I think mine came at level 3. I haven't changed the level because it feels pretty great as is. I get the distinct idea that it's not intended that you change that drag level all the time.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Scrather said:


> One of the cool things I saw about the Danielsson reels was that you can configure the drag in light, medium and heavy settings. I take that to mean you can set up the range of adjustment according to the species you might encounter. Raspberry, can you comment on that?


My experience is that the default range setting is good, but yes you can change the drag . Please note Danielsson adjusts the drag setting for each model, so a small L5W will not have the same setting as a large H5D

Is there a scenario I can create where I would? Pike and Musky does not need large backing, but can benefit from strong lifting. So for a smaller L5W for pike and musky, I could increase the drag as I never use a break tippet less than 12lb.

I no longer nymph for steelhead, but you could consider the reverse scenario - long runs and backing when it drops into the current, but light tippet. Sidebar, I prefer to swing a spey fly for steelhead.


----------

